# brown spots



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

i just found brown spots in my newest batch of soap. they are small but there. any idea what they are? 

thanks, 
jodi


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Could be the FO. Does it have honey in it? Sometimes I will get spots from honey esp. if it wasn't very fluid.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Could be Fragrance that was thick or did not get stirred in well.. or honey as said above.. the only time I have ever gotten brown spots was from honey.. I heat it slightly now and it stirs in better... 
If they are orangish, could be DOS... 
Barb


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

what is DOS? 

thanks


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Dreaded Orange Spots. I don't know what they come from. I've heard some people think it is from using too much canola oil in a recipe. 

Tiffany


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Soapers and chemists have tried to figure out DOS for years, no one has the exact answer.. some think from too much superfat, others blame it on certain oils,, rice bran oil, canola oil etc..
They appear for no reason 
Barb


----------

